# Retained placenta 4 months after birth.



## bjhart (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello I have been very sick since my son was born 4 months ago. Labor was a bit rough but really who's isn't. But my problems started right after he was born. The first time i was aloud to sit up and use the bathroom i passed a blood clot the size of a grapefruit. Then a few days later when i was a loud to the leave the hospital i was so dizzy and weak i couldnt make it to the car and my husband had to get a wheel chair. But anyways about a week after my son was born i passed another what i thought was a huge blood clot and a lot of bleeding. Well it turns out it was part of the placenta. Well to make a longer story short, my baby is 4 months old and the doctors called and told me that on an ultrasound they saw i still have part of the placenta attached and they can see blood still flowing to it. My question is has anyone had a similar story. I am so scared now and I am all alone taking care of my baby and have been sick for months with dizziness and palpatations sometimes i can barely pick up my baby. I have been so tired and week and i know some of it is natural with a newborn. Also i was wondering, i thought the doctors check to make sure that all placenta is out when you deliver.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, that is terrifying. Did you go to your six week check up? I cant believe it took so long.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Did they schedule you for a d&c to remove it? Tuat needs to be taken care of now. If you are still bleeding a trip to the er would be in order I think. I can not imagine why they let you leave the hospital throwing clots that big and pieces of placenta without an ultrasound to determine what was going on.

You sound anemic from the blood loss and probably need iron and maybe some other things. Very serious, please get seen right away.


----------



## bjhart (Jun 29, 2012)

I stopped bleeding 3 weeks ago and have had 3 or 4 pelvic exams muiltiple blood work done and now one could tell that i still had some of the placenta left in there after they knew i had some of it pass a week after labor. As far as the dizziness goes they kept telling me to drink more water. I drink alot of water to begin with. Thanks for the replies. I hope i get better soon.


----------



## bjhart (Jun 29, 2012)

And to add to it. All of a sudden my milk supply has decrease and i have had to start giving my baby formula. Which really irratates me. I cant find much infromation on retained placentas and if they cause any side effects such as headaches or anything. Does anyone have more information on it.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Here is an old thread I just found that might be helpful... http://www.mothering.com/community/t/544928/retained-placental-fragments-anyone

Retained placenta can interfere with milk production as well. If you are anemic I can't see how water is going to help? Did they check your iron levels? Vitamin B? Thyroid? Can you get a second opinion from another doctor?


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------

